# Help, Roxio easy cd creator question



## ANDREW D (Sep 23, 2004)

I used to have Roxio Easy CD creator 5 platinum, but my hard drive crashed so I had to get a new one.  I dont have the back up disk to redownload it.
I think its the best cd burning program and really want it back on my computer.  So my question is, does anyone know where I can get/ download
Easy CD creator 5 platinum, 6 platinum or 7 for free or cheap.  I really dont want to have to buy it for 100 bucks.  Thanks


----------



## Praetor (Sep 23, 2004)

Easy CD Creator , described in one word.... "crap" (sorry). Since you have CD Creator 5, you can get the upgrades fairly cheap.


----------



## ANDREW D (Sep 23, 2004)

really? what do u recommend i get.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 28, 2004)

Well Nero would be a start both in reliability, functionality, support and being the more "defacto" generic burning app


----------

